

What are my options regarding text formatting on HN? - zeratwo

Lets see:<p>* string type one<p>* <i>string type two</i><p><pre><code>  * string type three
</code></pre>
* http://string.type.four.com/<p>Is that all? The URL somehow didn't work.
======
makecheck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

